# المراه



## veronika (5 أغسطس 2009)

*عندما خلق الله المرأة استغرق الأمر معه فترة طويلة حتى وصل لليوم السادس ...فقدم ملاك الرب مستغربا وسأله : لماذا كل هذا الوقت في صنع هذا الكائن ؟



أجابه الله : هل نظرت لكل هذه المميزات والمواصفات التي وضعتها فيها .. يجب أ ن تمتلك أكثر من 200 جزء متحرك لتؤدي كل ماهو مطلوب منها ... يجب أن تكون قادرة على عمل كل أنواع الطعام ..قادرة أن تحمل بالأولاد ولعدة مرات ... تعطي الحب الذي يمكن أن يشفي من كل شيء ابتداء" من ألم الركبة انتهاء" بألم انكسار القلب ..ويجب أن تفعل كل ذلك فقط بيدين اثنتين..اثنتين فقط ...



تعجب الملاك .... وقال ... بيدين اثنتين..اثنتين فقط ... هذا مستحيل ...



استمر الله بالعمل حتى آخر ذلك اليوم ...وقال للملاك انتظر فقط حتى الغد وساكون قد انهيت كل شيء ...

أو انتظر قليلا" لقد اقتربت من الانتهاء من ذلك المخلوق ..والذي سيكون الأقرب لقلبي ............انها تداوي نفسها عند مرضها ..وقادرة أن تعمل 18 ساعة يوميا"



اقترب الملاك من المرأة ولمسها ..وسأل الله : لكنك قد جعلتها ناعمة ورقيقة جدا ..



نعم إنها رقيقة لكنّي جعلتها " قوية جدا" إنك لاتستطيع تصور مدى قدرتها على التحمل والثبات ....



سأل الملاك : هل تستطيع أن تفكر ؟ ..أجابه الله ليس فقط التفكير ..يمكنها ان تقنع بالحجة والمنطق ..كما يمكنها ان تحاور وتجادل ..



لمس الملاك خدود المرأة واستغرب ..لماذا خدودها مثقبة ...أجابه الله انها ليست الثقوب ..إنها الدموع ..لقد وضعت عليها الكثير من الأعباء والأثقال ..



ولماذا كل هذه الدموع ..سأل الملاك

أجابه الله : الدموع هي طريقتها الوحيدة للتعبير ..التعبير عن حزنها وأساها ..شكها ..قلقها ...حبها ...وحدتها ..معاناتها .. فخرها ...



هذا الكلام كان له الانطباع البليغ لدى ملاك الرب ..فقال بأعلى صوته ..حقا" أنك لإله عظيم ...لقد فكرت في كل شىء ..حقا" أن هذا المخلوق الذي تدعوه المرأة مذهل جدا" ...........



المرأة تمتلك قوة يدهش لها الرجال ..يمكنها أن تتعامل مع المشاكل ..وتحمل الأعباء الثقيلة ..تراها تبتسم حتى وإن كانت تصرخ ...تغني وإن كانت على وشك البكاء ..تبكي حتى عندما تكون في قمة السعادة ..وتضحك حتى عندما تخاف ...



تدافع عن كل ماتؤمن به ...وتقف في مواجهة الظلم ....



لاتقول كلمة ..لا ...عندما يكون لديها بصيص أمل بوجود حلّ أفضل ..حبها غير مشروط .



تراها تبكي في انتصار أولادها ..أو في حزن يصيب أحد من حولها ...لكنها دائما تجد القوة لتستمر في الحياة ..

تؤمن أن القبلة والعناق يمكن أن تشفي كل قلب منكسر ...........



لكنها دائما" تقع بخطأ واحد ...أنها لاتعرف قيمة نفسها ...ولاتعرف كم هي ثمينة ونادرة .............

أرسلوا هذه الكلمات لكل السيدات لتعرف كل منهن كم هي عظيمة ...وأرسلوه لكل ذكر لأنهم يحتاجون أحيانا" أن يتذكروا عظمة المخلوق الذي يسمى المرأة .........

منقووول

*​


----------



## candy shop (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا فيرونيكا
 ربنا يباركك


----------



## youhnna (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل فرونيكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​



ميرسي يا كاندي يا قمر على مرورك
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> موضوع جميل فرونيكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي يا يوحنا على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسي يا كوكو على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا يا فيرونيكا
> ربنا يباركك




ميرسي يا كليمو على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائئئع شكراا


----------



## وليم تل (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا فيرونيكا
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسي يا m1ged على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فيرونيكا
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمتى بود
> ​


ميرسي يا وليم على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## veronika (11 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائئئع شكراا


ميرسي يا نهيسي على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

